# ¡Gracias, tesoro! A la joya de Heidita (a la joya, Heidita ya tiene el suyo...).



## chics

Buenas tardes.

Estaba yo felicitando el cumplepost (bárbaros seis mil) de Heidita, cuando me la encuentro a ella con su joya en otro hilo:


> Mi joya ha dicho :
> Heidita: ¿Que es un _gumias_?
> Joya: ¡¡Y yo qué sé!!


 
Todo ésto cuando cuento 6.080 aportaciones, la mayoría comenzando por "mi joya dice que...".
Pues sí, hombre, claro que sí. Al menos tres mil, mil... ¿unos cientos? seguro que son en parte suyos, y el hombrecillo (supongo que la joya no será el gato ) sin ningún homenaje, gracias, ni nada por sí solo... de hecho hasta nos olvidamos de su existencia al felicitar a nuestra Heidi, como no le vemos... Seguro que tiene la misma pinta que la mujer del teniente Colombo.

En fin, gracias y felicidades.


----------



## María Madrid

Es verdad, la joya de Heidita también se merece un hilo de agradecimientos propio, aunque sea por derecho de gananciales. Pareja, ¡qué haríamos sin vosotros! Saludos,


----------



## aceituna

Bueno, yo ya le había felicitado en el hilo de Heidi, pero me parece muy bien que hayáis puesto un hilo para él...

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, SEÑOR JOYA!*​ 
Deberías unirte al foro con un nombre de usuario propio (Joya estaría bien) y hacerle la competencia a Heidi... 

A ver cuando lo celebramos con unas cervecitas, o una limoná 

Besos,
Inés


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Don Joya (que rima con...). Bueno a lo que íbamos que me distraigo. Un abrazo para "el genio en la sombra", como yo le digo, y compañero de ejercicios (barra fija y demás levantamientos de vidrio).

Ahí van unas cervecitas.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Muchas felicidades para "la joya", el gran forero que de forma anónima y en complicidad con Heidita, nos ayuda siempre con sus geniales ideas!*

*Siempre me ha parecido muy hermosa la pareja emblemática de WordReference .... Heidita y su joya.   Pero este hilo es sólo para él  que merece todas las felicitaciones del mundo.*

*Un abrazo lleno de cariño *
*Soledad*


----------



## krolaina

Chics! te has salido! muy bueno.  Un oculto para ti...o creías que ya se me había olvidado!

Joya... qué decirte que ya no sepas. El super Diamond del foro... fuente de conocimientos inexcrutable (me encanta esta palabra). Yo estoy con Inés, deberías tener tu nombre por estos lares. Pelea matrimonial virtual!. Bueno, ya quisieran muchos llevarse tan bien como vosotros. 

Un brindis por ti. Arriba, abajo, al centro y pa' dentro. Y recuerda, una caña es más sana que un cigarro. 

Besos (decorosos y decentes, no vaya a ser...).


----------



## heidita

Lo que yo decía: ¡ME QUITA TODO EL PROTAGONISMO ESTE HOMBRE!

Pero de todas formas, poco informados y poco investigadores: 



> Deberías unirte al foro con un nombre de usuario propio (Joya estaría bien





> estoy con Inés, deberías tener tu nombre por estos lares


 
¿¿Quién dice que no tiene NOMBRE PROPIO???????

Pues sí, con nombre muy adecuado, ¿no os parece? Sólo se registró para la "fiesta" de los _inocentes._ Pero bueno, él siempre será representado por su maravillosa mujercita, dignamente, ¡¡creo yo!!

Para mi marido y gran forero en la sombra

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

Pues, un saludo desde Costa Rica al señor Joya, pues esperemos algún día reunirnos y hacer las múltiples disciplinas en las barras... lo que me recuerda que tengo que ir practicando desde ahora. En todo caso, como dicen ustedes allá "venga un abrazo" y ¡gracias por todos estos posteos geniales y que sean otros seis mil!.
P.S: Todavía estoy con la pieza de Albeníz, "Rumores de la caleta", no se me olvida.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*La Joya*: 
Me uno al merecido homenaje a un hombre discreto, prudente y socarrón que subrepticiamente desgrana divertidas ocurrencias por boca de su no menos divertida esposa.

He visto tu perfil y quiero regalarte este avatar que se adapta perfectamente al dolce farniente en el que vives...

Ya alguien dijo que detrás de un gran hombre siempre hay una gran mujer y yo, ahora, digo que *detrás de una gran mujer siempre hay una gran Joya* .


----------



## danielfranco

Cuando Heidi me contaba al principio de su Joya, y que su Joya esto, y que su Joya lo otro, y Joya por aquí, y Joya por allá, me preguntaba a mí mismo: ¿Sabrá de esto su marido?

Gracias, don Joya, por tantos aportes al foro, que discretamente ha canalizado vía Heidi.

Danforth François IV


----------



## loladamore

Gracias por hacer _aún más_ divertidos los posts de Heidi.

¡Salud!

Lola


----------



## La Joya

chics said:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Estaba yo felicitando el cumplepost (bárbaros seis mil) de Heidita, cuando me la encuentro a ella con su joya en otro hilo:
> 
> 
> Todo ésto cuando cuento 6.080 aportaciones, la mayoría comenzando por "mi joya dice que...".
> Pues sí, hombre, claro que sí. Al menos tres mil, mil... ¿unos cientos? seguro que son en parte suyos, y el hombrecillo (supongo que la joya no será el gato ) sin ningún homenaje, gracias, ni nada por sí solo... de hecho hasta nos olvidamos de su existencia al felicitar a nuestra Heidi, como no le vemos... Seguro que tiene la misma pinta que la mujer del teniente Colombo.
> 
> En fin, gracias y felicidades.


 
La Joya es como Teruel, ¡existe!, es decir, existo, peso casi cien kilos y mido casi dos metros. Es casi todo colesterol y sabiduría. Gracias por acordarte del hombrecillo en la sombra



Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades Don Joya (que rima con...).
> Ant


 
Rima con "*nariz*", de toda la vida.

Gracias por tu comprensión, apoyo y competencia cervecística. ¡Amenazo!: Pronto nos veremos.



María Madrid said:


> Es verdad, la joya de Heidita también se merece un hilo de agradecimientos propio, aunque sea por derecho de gananciales. Pareja, ¡qué haríamos sin vosotros! Saludos,


 
Gracias, aunque más que por derechos gananciales, es por "*perderciales*"



aceituna said:


> Bueno, yo ya le había felicitado en el hilo de Heidi, pero me parece muy bien que hayáis puesto un hilo para él...
> 
> *¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, SEÑOR JOYA!*​¡Gracias! por lo de "*señor*", pero me puedes llamar "*DIOS*" a secas
> 
> A ver cuando lo celebramos con unas cervecitas, o una limoná
> Te has quedado corta con lo de *"una limoná"* han de se varias y bien fresquitas.
> 
> Besos,
> Inés


 


Soledad Medina said:


> *¡Muchas felicidades para "la joya", el gran forero que de forma anónima y en complicidad con Heidita, nos ayuda siempre con sus geniales ideas!*
> 
> *Siempre me ha parecido muy hermosa la pareja emblemática de WordReference .... Heidita y su joya. Pero este hilo es sólo para él que merece todas las felicitaciones del mundo.*
> 
> *Un abrazo lleno de cariño *
> *Soledad*


 
Muchas gracias.

Todo el mérito es vuestro que proponéis interesantes temas de discusión y creáis vínculos de amistad entre los participantes más asiduos.


----------



## La Joya

krolaina said:


> Chics! te has salido! muy bueno.  Un oculto para ti...o creías que ya se me había olvidado!
> 
> Joya... qué decirte que ya no sepas. El super Diamond del foro... fuente de conocimientos inexcrutable (me encanta esta palabra). Yo estoy con Inés, deberías tener tu nombre por estos lares. Pelea matrimonial virtual!. Bueno, ya quisieran muchos llevarse tan bien como vosotros.
> 
> Un brindis por ti. Arriba, abajo, al centro y pa' dentro. Y recuerda, una caña es más sana que un cigarro.
> 
> Besos (decorosos y decentes, no vaya a ser...).


 
*Querida Krolaina: Ya sabes que lo hago encantado, aunque me llames cosas como "inexcrutable", que no suena muy bien pese a su significado.*

*El cigarrito es tan saludable como la caña, es decir **"entre los curas y los médicos te prohiben todo lo realmente rico"*



Wil_the_terrible said:


> Pues, un saludo desde Costa Rica al señor Joya, pues esperemos algún día reunirnos y hacer las múltiples disciplinas en las barras... lo que me recuerda que tengo que ir practicando desde ahora. En todo caso, como dicen ustedes allá "venga un abrazo" y ¡gracias por todos estos posteos geniales y que sean otros seis mil!.
> P.S: Todavía estoy con la pieza de Albeníz, "Rumores de la caleta", no se me olvida.


 
*Querido Willyplis, el entrenamiento es fundamental para el dominio de la disciplina, y en el caso de dominio de las dos barras, fija y de equilibrio, mucho más.*

*Un abrazo.*


----------



## Eva Maria

Así que tú eres Heidita's Schatz Joya, jejeje.

Leyéndote, en tu caso no pareces el hombrecillo oscuro detrás de una mujer brillante, sino más bien el hombre inteligente detrás de una mujer inteligente. (Chicas!!!! Podéis comprobar que sí existen hombres inteligentes que aman a mujeres inteligentes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No son una entelequia, no son una rara avis, haberlos haylos!!!!!!)

Felicidades a ti por tener a Heidita y felicidades a Heidita por tenerte a ti!

Eva Maria


----------

